
Nobody is listening to the UK’s anti-surveillance campaigners - unfortunateface
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/a9bd2f9a-8152-11e5-8095-ed1a37d1e096.html
======
unfortunateface
or if you prefer:
[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Nobody+is+listening+to+the...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Nobody+is+listening+to+the+UK+anti-
surveillance+campaigners)

